# Is it worth upgrading my Mac G4?



## xrshmwva (Aug 2, 2009)

OSX and Explorer 5.2
I have tried to upgrade Explorer but can't get it to download so I am assuming that the OS X won't let it. I don't know whether to throw the MAC away and switch itunes to my PC. I like the G4 because of the photo software, but right now I can't use it for much else. Thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'm not sure I completely understand what you are asking, but if memory serves, Internet Explorer 5.2.3 was the last version made for the Mac OS, released back in 2003.

If you're wanting a more modern browser I suggest Safari or Firefox.


----------



## gregorwmft (Aug 9, 2009)

that depends on what you want to do.

and ditto re safari and firefox. I use them both and they are great. I am using 
OS 10.4.11


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Your G4 still has bucket loads of life left in it ... are you running Tiger 10.4?


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

dont bother with IE. use safari, if your using os tiger (10.4) otherwise use firefox with panther and below (10.3)

"what am i using?" http://www.useragentstring.com/


----------

